# [SOLVED] How to block somone off my Dlink Router



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Dlink DIR-615 wireless router. Without re-setting or changing the password I want to block my neighbour from using it as he knows my password...Please help


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*








and welcome to the Forum

Why not change the password?? . . You could set the router to filter MAC addresses . . but that is more work than changeing the password


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Hi rich, I dont want to change the password because the computer its originally hardwired to isn't worth turning on because its so slow now. So I use my laptop which is connected to the router and another PC downstairs so if I change the password, wont I have to start up the PC its hardwired to and reconnect the Laptop and PC???


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

You will not have to change anything on the wired pc, just the wireless ones . . but that is a simple matter . . after you change it on the router, when you log on wirelessly, enter the new password


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

What does having a slow pc have to do with logging on to the router and changing the wireless encryption password?

Perhaps you are confusing the admin account and password you use to logon to the router vs the wireless encryption password?

The solution has been given to your situation. Change the wireless password on the router and on the laptop. Suggested password would have letters and numbers.


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Ok I am going to do this then. To clarify as i'm a fresher in this area... by changing the password it's in effect blocking/resetting everyone except the original wired PC. My neighbour next door is using my internet/router for his PlayStation3 online gaming. I want to make sure by resetting my password will break and block the link he has to my wireless router!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

It will . . as long as you don't give him the new password


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Have you considered reporting him it is illegal to do what he is doing unless you agreed to it


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

lol thanks Rich I won't be doing that again...Ok so how do I go about doing this? what tab would it be under in the admin account website???


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Sorry can you clarify what your asking about


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Usually in the Wireless section . . look for Security


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Manual here:

D-Link Wireless N 300 Router


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Seriously struggling to reset my password...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Try the info here Resetting / Changing Password on D-Link Wireless, DSL Routers, Broadband Access Points | Wireless Room Service for Hotels and Motels


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

IS CHANGING MY NETWORK KEY THE SAME AS CHANGING MY PASSWORD?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

There aretwo passwords . . one to get into the router settings and a different one for Wireless Security


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

The router settings user name & password I know which won't solve my problem by changing that password correct? the password I need to change is the wireless security key correct?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

that is correct


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

thank you


----------



## Dlink (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: How to block somone off my Dlink Router*

Hey Guys....IT WORKED ;-)....Just want to say thanks a lot...Once I set a new password Key it booted me off the laptop and PC internet and once I entered the new password Im back on the net with one less connection (Person next door) to worry about...Thanks a trillion


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good job keep it in mind for the future in case you get that kindness bug back


----------

